
A timeless Twitter Bootstrap theme built for the modern web - phirschybar
http://code.divshot.com/geo-bootstrap/
======
oceanswave
I'm an old fart, this is modern to me:
[http://kristopolous.github.io/BOOTSTRA.386/](http://kristopolous.github.io/BOOTSTRA.386/)

~~~
ourmandave
Gah! That should come with a flashback warning.

Or at least report linker errors... #BorlandTurboC++

------
eggy
Having grown up in Brooklyn in late 60s, early 70s, I would call this the old
42nd Street, and modern web design the new 42nd Street.

Sure the new stuff is clean and functional, but it's missing some of the color
or character. I'd love to see a mashup of both!

------
blister
Needs more Metallica midi auto-playing:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL9qdhRkcbk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL9qdhRkcbk)

------
avaer
Am I the only one that wishes the pendulum of fashion would swing back to the
time when a site expressed its character, rather than its money funnels?

------
uptownJimmy
My 5-year-old son says: "It looks cool to me!"

------
maxaf
No flaming skulls. _closes tab_

~~~
fgandiya
You didn't like the flaming input boxes?

~~~
drivingmenuts
Frankly, I think we need MOAR flaming input boxes as a clear indication that
someone, somewhere, probably a user, has done something incredibly wrong.

Like, broken-the-universe wrong.

Seeing a flaming input box should leave the user crying out in despair,
begging the cosmos to forgive them for whatever unholy thing they did.

And the galactic expanse will uncaringly not reply in the slightest.

It would be metal.

\---

Yes, it's a useless response. I gave my brain the day off today, mostly.

------
haburka
Sometimes I think clients want that kind of styling. In the future I'm going
to have to show them this site and ask if they can identify what they like
about it.

------
matthewvincent
The fire input error state is A+

------
fgandiya
Oh my...Just wow...

Also, I'm not sure if the Guestbook[0] is intentionally spent our it just
ended up like that.

[0]-[http://www.websitegoodies.com/guestbook.php?a=view&id=930308](http://www.websitegoodies.com/guestbook.php?a=view&id=930308)

------
wronskian
Definitely the best article title relative to the content, well done! Happy
memories, too.

------
spking
The Drudge siren in the alert box is an especially nice touch.

------
djhworld
Haven't laughed so hard in a long time.

The "Made with notepad: THE RIGHT WAY" and other spurious badges just added
that extra touch of realism to the theme

------
skrebbel
I love that it's responsive :-)

------
rekshaw
The alerts need thicker borders! A good rule of thumb is > 3 pixels,
preferably gold.

------
glinskik
both awesome and horrific at the same time

------
hurricaneditka
Smile. Laugh. Cry. Bookmark. Smile

------
mgarfias
MY EYES

------
crisopolis
Triggered.

------
ageofwant
I was taken aback.

------
homero
No java games?

------
cdevs
On point.

------
marcus_holmes
my eyes my beautiful eyes

------
hurricaneditka
Bookmarked

------
genon
For people living on the cutting edge of the web, here's a Bootstrap 3
version:

[https://github.com/abcarroll/geo3-bootstrap](https://github.com/abcarroll/geo3-bootstrap)

------
mcappleton
Lol my favorite part was the fire in the text box when there's an error

------
tempodox
Sheesh, this looks like a collection of the worst 1990s styling elements.

~~~
mrighele
No heavy JS framework sucking the battery dry, no full screen ads, no annoying
popovers, no scrolljacking, no requests for notification, no newsletter
subscription.

A collection of the worst of the current web would be much worse.

